# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Συνδεση optocoupler

## kplgr

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια σχετικα με την συνδεσμολογία ενός optocoupler! Πήγα να δοκιμάσω κάτι στο LTspice αλλά δεν..!

Το κύκλωμα που έφτιαξα έχει ως εξής:


Η ερώτηση λοιπόν είναι, στην βάση του τρανζίστορ (κυκλωμένη) ΤΙ στο καλό συνδέω? Και γιατί? Δεν υποτίθεται πως όταν η LED φωτοβολήσει, τότε το transistor με κάποιον τρόπο τέλος πάντων θα πρέπει να άγει? 

Ομολογώ οτι περίμενα να βρώ μόνο 4 pins, και όχι 5.. 

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!


ΥΓ. Μάλλον κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά, ε...?  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## ALAMAN

Σύνδεσε το τρανζίστορ όπως ακριβώς θα σύνδεες και ένα διακριτό εξάρτημα διπολικού τρανζίστορ.
Η μόνη διαφορά είναι οτι το φώς επηρεάζει τη ροή ηλεκτρονίων απο τον εκπομπό προς τη βάση και έπειτα στο συλλέκτη.
Δοκίμασε πρώτα να γειώσεις τη βάση και στη συνέχεια δώσε κάποιες διαφορετικές τάσεις (πχ. 2V, 5V, 8V κλπ) και μέτρα το ρεύμα συλλέκτη.

Άν κάνω κάποιο λάθος διορθώστε με!  :Smile:

----------


## jimnaf

Για βάλε εκεί ένα led

----------


## MacGyver

Ξεχνώντας την φωτοδίοδο από αριστερά, το δεξιό μέρος είναι ένα κανονικό τρανζίστορ 
που πέρα από τις προφανείς συνδέσεις τύπου διακόπτη, μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιούμε σε κύκλωμα 
που να μας ενδιαφέρει π.χ και το ρεύμα του συλλέκτη ( για να δουλεύει ίσως στην γραμμική του περιοχή κ.α), 
γεγονός που επιτυγχάνεται με αντίστοιχη πόλωση της βάσης.
Για απλές εφαρμογές on-off την βάση δεν χρειάζεται να την λάβεις υπόψιν, όμως για ειδικές περιπτώσεις 
να ξέρεις ότι με τον εκπομπό στον αέρα, το ρεύμα βάσης είναι ευθέως ανάλογο του ρεύματος της φωτοδιόδου (άριστα γραμμική σχέση).
             Σε καμιά όμως περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να οδηγήσεις απευθείας led αφού το μέγιστο ρεύμα βάσης θα είναι της τάξης των 0,1ma για μέγιστο ρεύμα φωτοδιόδου 50ma.
Θέλεις - δεν θέλεις είναι τρανζίστορ γιαυτό και ο κατασκευαστής σου δίνει και την βάση.
Απο κεί και πέρα εναπόκειται στην φαντασία του σχεδιαστή για το πώς θα την χρησιμοποιήσει.

----------


## FILMAN

Και τώρα η σωστή απάντηση. Τη βάση μπορείς κάλλιστα να την αφήσεις στον αέρα. Μάλιστα υπάρχουν και οπτοζεύκτες (π.χ. PC817) που είναι 4 ακροδεκτών, δηλαδή δεν έχεις πρόσβαση στη βάση του φωτοτρανζίστορ. Η ύπαρξη ή όχι του led που είπε ο jimnaf είναι άσχετη με τη λειτουργικότητα του κυκλώματος. Και φυσικά, μπορείς να οδηγήσεις απ' ευθείας led, σε αντίθεση μ' αυτό που είπε ο MacGyver.

----------


## jimnaf

*Το led  το ανέφερα για να δει αν δουλεύει  και τίποτα παραπέρα*

----------


## FILMAN

> *Το led  το ανέφερα για να δει αν δουλεύει  και τίποτα παραπέρα*



Μα δεν το έχει φτιάξει στην πραγματικότητα, εξομοίωση κάνει...

----------


## jimnaf

Ρε Φίλιππα  πάλι  την έκανα .... φτουουου!   :d'oh!:

----------


## FILMAN

> Ρε Φίλιππα  πάλι  την έκανα .... φτουουου!



Καλά, μην απογοητεύεσαι...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Και τώρα η σωστή απάντηση. Τη βάση μπορείς κάλλιστα να την αφήσεις στον αέρα. Μάλιστα υπάρχουν και οπτοζεύκτες (π.χ. PC817) που είναι 4 ακροδεκτών, δηλαδή δεν έχεις πρόσβαση στη βάση του φωτοτρανζίστορ. Η ύπαρξη ή όχι του led που είπε ο jimnaf είναι άσχετη με τη λειτουργικότητα του κυκλώματος. Και φυσικά, μπορείς να οδηγήσεις απ' ευθείας led, σε αντίθεση μ' αυτό που είπε ο MacGyver.




Φίλιππα ο MacGyver λέει :

"Σε καμιά όμως περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να οδηγήσεις *απευθείας led αφού το μέγιστο ρεύμα βάσης θα είναι της τάξης των 0,1ma* για μέγιστο ρεύμα φωτοδιόδου 50ma. "

που διαφωνείς??  ή σε άλλο σημείο??

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππα ο MacGyver λέει :
> 
> "Σε καμιά όμως περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να οδηγήσεις *απευθείας led αφού το μέγιστο ρεύμα βάσης θα είναι της τάξης των 0,1ma* για μέγιστο ρεύμα φωτοδιόδου 50ma. "
> 
> που διαφωνείς?? ή σε άλλο σημείο??



Αποστόλη, το ρεύμα βάσης είναι 0 εφόσον η βάση είναι "στον αέρα"... Το όποιο led, θα συνδεθεί σε σειρά με τον εκπομπό ή το συλλέκτη του φωτοτρανζίστορ (όπως είπε και ο jimnaf), και όχι στη βάση του... Ακόμα και 10% CTR να έχει ο οπτοζεύκτης (δύσκολο, συνήθως έχουν παραπάνω) με If=50mA από το led θα περάσουν 5mA, οπότε θα ανάψει κανονικά...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

MacGyver :
"Για απλές εφαρμογές on-off την βάση δεν χρειάζεται να την λάβεις υπόψιν, όμως για ειδικές περιπτώσεις
να ξέρεις ότι* με τον εκπομπό στον αέρα*, το ρεύμα βάσης είναι ευθέως ανάλογο του ρεύματος της φωτοδιόδου (άριστα γραμμική σχέση).
Σε καμιά όμως περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να οδηγήσεις απευθείας led αφού το μέγιστο ρεύμα βάσης θα είναι της τάξης των 0,1ma για μέγιστο ρεύμα φωτοδιόδου 50ma."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Φίλιππα μιλάει μαλλον για το ρεύμα διαρροής ηΑ έως 0,1ΜΑ και επειδή την περίπτωση αυτή δεν την έχω συναντήσει γιαυτό αναρωτήθηκα που μπορεί να έχει εφαρμογή.

υγ. η βάση μένοντας στον αέρα επιφέρει μείωση της τάσησ διάσπασης Ε-Κ 

  Στηβ βλέπω έπεσε πολύ λίφτιγκ

----------


## MacGyver

......όμως για ειδικές περιπτώσεις να ξέρεις ότι* με τον εκπομπό στον αέρα*, *το ρεύμα βάσης* είναι ευθέως ανάλογο του ρεύματος της φωτοδιόδου (άριστα γραμμική σχέση).
 Σε καμιά όμως περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να οδηγήσεις απευθείας led αφού το *μέγιστο ρεύμα βάσης* θα είναι της τάξης των 0,1ma για μέγιστο ρεύμα φωτοδιόδου 50ma."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Εφαρμογές που να εκμεταλλευόμαστε το ρεύμα βάσης σπανίζουν αλλά αναφέρω το φαινόμενο , γιατί όπως είπα η άριστα γραμμική σχέση είναι κάτι που μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί κάποιος π.χ για μεταφορά αναλογικού σήματος με μικρή παραμόρφωση, ξεφεύγοντας από την πολύ  συνηθισμένη μεταφορά κατάστασεων High- Low μέσω συλλέκτη.

----------


## FILMAN

> ......όμως για ειδικές περιπτώσεις να ξέρεις ότι* με τον εκπομπό στον αέρα*, *το ρεύμα βάσης* είναι ευθέως ανάλογο του ρεύματος της φωτοδιόδου (άριστα γραμμική σχέση).
> Σε καμιά όμως περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να οδηγήσεις απευθείας led αφού το *μέγιστο ρεύμα βάσης* θα είναι της τάξης των 0,1ma για μέγιστο ρεύμα φωτοδιόδου 50ma."
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Εφαρμογές που να εκμεταλλευόμαστε το ρεύμα βάσης σπανίζουν αλλά αναφέρω το φαινόμενο , γιατί όπως είπα η άριστα γραμμική σχέση είναι κάτι που μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί κάποιος π.χ για μεταφορά αναλογικού σήματος με μικρή παραμόρφωση, ξεφεύγοντας από την πολύ συνηθισμένη μεταφορά κατάστασεων High- Low μέσω συλλέκτη.



Ε, καλά, όταν θέλουμε να μεταφέρουμε αναλογικά σήματα, δεν το κάνουμε έτσι... Υπάρχουν οπτοζεύκτες με δυο όμοιες φωτοδιόδους, που η μια χρησιμοποιείται από το κύκλωμα που θέλουμε να στείλουμε το σήμα, και η 2η από το κύκλωμα που στέλνει το σήμα για να κλείσει ο βρόγχος οδήγησης του εσωτερικού υπέρυθρου LED. Δεν ξέρω πόσο κατανοητά το έγραψα... Για ρίξτε μια ματιά στο συνημμένο...

----------


## kplgr

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά (ιδίως FILMAN), λόγω φόρτου δε μπόρεσα να απαντήσω πιο πριν :Thumbup1:

----------


## FILMAN

Παρακαλώ Κώστα...

----------


## kplgr

Πιθανώς να καταντώ κουραστικός, αλλά σ'χωρέστε με.. Είπα να ρωτήσω για να μην έχουμε απώλειες υλικών, μιας και ακόμη στα βασικά είμαι.. 

Λοιπόν. Προσπαθώ να φτιάξω ενα κυκλωματάκι PWM, και προς το παρόν χρέη <<φορτίου>> έχει αναλάβει μια παλιά ψύκτρα που έχω βρεί. Το κύκλωμα ελένχεται απο υπολογιστή, επομένως έχω χρησιμοποιήσει οπτοζεύκτη. 

Έχω καταλήξει σε 2 <<τελικές>> μορφές αλλά θέλω την γνώμη σας (χρήσιμη/ευπρόσδεκτη και αιτιολόγηση..)

1)


2)




Να πω την αλήθεια, προτιμώ την λύση 1 διότι δεν <<αντιστρέφεται>> το σήμα μου, δηλαδή όταν άγει η φωτοδίοδος άγει και το τρανζίστορ, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι η ενδεδειγμένη λύση!

Δεκτές και συμβουλές για προσθήκη/μετακόμιση αντιστάσεων και λοιπών υλικών!

_Οι τιμές των R1-R2 είναι <<τυχαίες>>, και προφανώς θα υπολογισθούν πριν την υλοποίηση (η R3 συμβολίζει την ψύκτρα)_ 


_ΥΓ! Για ένα τρανζίστορ (και κατ επέκταση για τον οπτοζεύκτη) ισχύει το προφανές Ιe = Ib + Ic, η κάτι μου διαφεύγει? (για την πρώτη λύση)_

----------


## FILMAN

> Πιθανώς να καταντώ κουραστικός, αλλά σ'χωρέστε με.. Είπα να ρωτήσω για να μην έχουμε απώλειες υλικών, μιας και ακόμη στα βασικά είμαι.. 
> 
> Λοιπόν. Προσπαθώ να φτιάξω ενα κυκλωματάκι PWM, και προς το παρόν χρέη <<φορτίου>> έχει αναλάβει μια παλιά ψύκτρα που έχω βρεί. Το κύκλωμα ελένχεται απο υπολογιστή, επομένως έχω χρησιμοποιήσει οπτοζεύκτη. 
> 
> Έχω καταλήξει σε 2 <<τελικές>> μορφές αλλά θέλω την γνώμη σας (χρήσιμη/ευπρόσδεκτη και αιτιολόγηση..)
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> ...



Η πρώτη λύση είναι καλύτερη, από την άποψη ότι έχεις μικρότερη ροή ρεύματος όταν το Q1 είναι σε αποκοπή. Βάλε όμως και μια αντίσταση από τη βάση του προς τη γη. Επίσης σιγουρέψου ότι κάνει για τη δουλειά που το θέλεις  και ότι ο οπτοζεύκτης μπορεί να του δώσει το αναγκαίο ρεύμα βάσης. Για το τρανζίστορ του οπτοζεύκτη δεν ισχύει Ie=Ib + Ic, διότι το Ib
είναι φωτόρευμα και όχι ρεύμα που εφαρμόζεται με φυσικό τρόπο στον ακροδέκτη της βάσης του φωτοτρανζίστορ.

----------

